# SB lath on Army repair Truck



## atwatterkent (Aug 26, 2012)

While attending the Portland Indiana Steam Show I saw this Army repair truck with a newer SB 14" (I think) lathe still mounted in it.


----------



## macrnr (Aug 26, 2012)

In Hooks Texas there is one of these rascals up for auction. Might have a hard time explaining something like that that to the little woman. This guy is tooled up very well, check it out.
http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=5630424&convertTo=USD


----------



## bcall2043 (Aug 26, 2012)

macrnr said:


> In Hooks Texas there is one of these rascals up for auction. Might have a hard time explaining something like that that to the little woman. This guy is tooled up very well, check it out.
> http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/view?auctionId=5630424&convertTo=USD



They have run the wheels off that rig. Check out the miles showing. It is time for the first oil change.

Benny


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 26, 2012)

they must be selling these off i just seen one on a semi flat bed going down the highway the other day
I can see why they are selling they dont drive them anywhere
steve


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, I tried to talk the wife into letting me bid on it.  Boy, that was a mistake.  She said that even if I could win it on an opening bid of $150 I was still not to do it.  

I just can't understand why not!  It must be a "wife" thing. 

-Ron


----------



## 7HC (Aug 26, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> they must be selling these off i just seen one on a semi flat bed going down the highway the other day
> I can see why they are selling they dont drive them anywhere
> steve



I know of a self propelled crane (eight axle I think) that was bought at a GL auction for $50K which had an acquisition cost of $1.5M!
It was three years old and had never been used.  It had been bought, stored for three years, then auctioned off.

It's unbelievable the amount of money wasted.  The higher the acquisition cost the greater the percentage loss.

It's great if you buy something yourself and get a bargain, not so great when you think that it's tax dollars that are being squandered.

M


----------



## 7HC (Aug 26, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> Well, I tried to talk the wife into letting me bid on it.  Boy, that was a mistake.  She said that even if I could win it on an opening bid of $150 I was still not to do it.
> 
> I just can't understand why not!  It must be a "wife" thing.
> 
> -Ron



So I guess offering to let her drive it once in a while wouldn't have helped?   :rofl:


M


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 26, 2012)

I could not afford to drive that   just concider the mileage
think it's in the gallons per mile range?
steve


----------



## 7HC (Aug 26, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> I could not afford to drive that   just concider the mileage
> think it's in the gallons per mile range?
> steve



Unladen they can get around 10mpg, however, now it's loaded with all that heavy iron it'll definitely be down into low single figures.

Anyway, once you've got it set up in your yard you're hardly likely to be driving it to the store to pick up a six pack!  )


Actually, if you ever did get one the thing to do would be to remove the rear body complete with all the equipment and use it as a workshop.
Then sell the truck for close to what you paid as they're popular for doing a 'bobbed' conversion.  
The chassis is shortened, an axle removed, and a short bed is added.





M


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 26, 2012)

now that would be fun in the mud hole
steve


----------



## 7HC (Aug 27, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> now that would be fun in the mud hole
> steve



I assume you're referring to the truck?  :whistle:


M


----------



## jumps4 (Aug 27, 2012)

what truck?


----------



## davidh (Aug 27, 2012)

but when it gets stuck  . . . . aarrggggggggggggggg.   the truck i mean.


----------

